# Travel Packing Survey, please help me get an A!



## kflowers8483

Hi Expat users!
I'm Kristina,*a user research grad student at Northwestern University. My team and I want to learn more about how people pack for trips. Would you be willing to fill out this survey?
https://goo.gl/forms/ZMYwidJr1t9kzywt1[/url
It only contains 10 questions, so it should take up to 3 minutes to complete. Of course, we will keep your information confidential. All responses are anonymous unless you choose to include your email for followup. 
I am aiming to get all responses by Mon 8/13. Our survey results will help our team learn more about our audience —and get an A on our project! If you have any questions/suggestions on the survey itself, please comment below.
Thank you!


----------

